# Gisele Bundchen sexy bikini poses, see-through and topless fashion pics (15x)



## Katzun (22 Aug. 2006)




----------



## herstadt (22 Aug. 2006)

In sehr vielen Posen und

sehr abwechslungsreich,

sportlich und sexy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (22 Aug. 2006)

kurz ... der Wahnsinn!!! :WOW:
Vielen Dank für Gisele, die nun wahrlich eine Augenweide ist! :thx:


----------



## Sandy81 (22 Aug. 2006)

Wenn das kein perfekter Körper ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht!

Vielen Dank für die traumhafte Giselle!


----------



## gacek8 (25 Aug. 2006)

:drip: She is superhot


----------



## klei (25 Aug. 2006)

Danke, die kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## BABA (25 Aug. 2006)

Eine der geilsten Frauen der Welt


----------



## dadidum (25 Aug. 2006)

geil...vorallem die see-throughs!!!


----------



## battman (27 Aug. 2006)

super pic,sie ist einfach klasse....


----------



## gacek8 (30 Aug. 2006)

She is just perfect.


----------



## romanderl (27 März 2008)

schade dass sie nicht mehr bei victorias secrets dabei ist.


----------



## General (10 Mai 2010)

Sexy wie immer Danke katzun


----------



## Katzun (10 Mai 2010)

schau mal auf das datum blupper, 

deswegen sage ich immer, imagevenue ist der beste hoster


----------



## Punisher (12 Mai 2010)

Schönes Bündchen


----------



## PaulsGT (18 Sep. 2014)

Thanks for the great pics!!!


----------

